# Stirring Clown Prop - video



## jpsavini (Mar 23, 2007)

Our version of the "stirring witch" prop, tweaked to fit our 2007 clown / midway themed haunt. Used windshield wiper motor for main movement, with a secondary motor recycled from a Christmas reindeer turning the head. Eyes were from ACC, inserted into a cheapie dollar store mask repainted as a dirty clown...






Have seen a few discussions about trying to do something different than the witch- just giving an example of what else can be done using the basic ideas.

(This was a few months after Halloween, had to take video for the scrapbook before disassembling it... where does everyone store these things??)

JPS


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

that's Extremely creative, i wouldn't have EVER thought of it!


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

that is awesome, thanks for the idea ! that opens a whole batch of things now dang it i have alot of work to do


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

Good idea.


----------



## stygma (Jan 24, 2009)

what was the drive mechanism for the turning head?

-Stygma


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Ok that is really good!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

stygma said:


> what was the drive mechanism for the turning head?
> 
> -Stygma


deer motor.

That looks very lifelike. The only thing I would suggest is to add "bones" inside the arms so they are straight and move at the elbow. Wonderful job thinking outside the box. This has to be one of the most brilliant stirrers I've seen!

edit: On 2nd look, maybe you did have bones and may just need to be padded a little more?


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

That is very cool. Great job.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

way to think out of the box - great idea !!


----------



## jpsavini (Mar 23, 2007)

Sickie Ickie-
The arms were PVC bones connected by a reinforced but flexible piece of hose at the elbows and wrists, with the "bones" covered by pretty thick pool noodles and even a bit more padding over that. I think the costume was very oversized in the arms, which hid the bulk that was there... but thanks for the comments. Have been very much in awe of the great props that I've seen here on HauntForum, hopefully this will give someone else some ideas.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I love that! It really looks creepy! You are very creative!!!!!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

That is beasty!!!! Nice work!!!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

That is great! Nice job on the animation, that rotten cotton candy looks yummy. I store all my Halloween stuff in one half of my two car garage, it is very full. I left my witch and cauldron completely intact out there, sometimes when I have to go out there at night, she still startles me!:jol:


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice movement...looks like a real actor standing in the yard...nice porp


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This guy looks like he's SO sick of stirring that rotten candy


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

That is SO FREAKING COOL!
I love it!!!
Amazing job and what a great spin on something that everyone knows...
Very nice job!
:jol:.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Great movement, great looks, and having a Clown making "Rotten Candy" is an excellent idea. A+++++++.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

It looks like an actor doing the stirring! That really creeped me out, nice job.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

He's cool, and ya know, I'm partial to Klowns. You're welcome to store him at my house, too. Nicely done, very creative.


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

it does look sooo lifelike! I love it.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2007)

Not a big fan of the clown haunts, but you did an awesome job with this prop!


----------



## HauntDaddy (Apr 14, 2009)

Im stealing your idea. good job


----------

